# Matte Wrapped Altima!



## Drock08balt (Jan 3, 2013)

Hows everyone doing?
Thought I would share my project I've been working on. Here is my 08 Altima 2.5s that I just finished wrapping in matte dark grey vinyl. I havn't seen anyone do this one yet so here is a first in the altima sedan world. I hope you all like it as much as I do. 

If you want to keep up on the work that we do at our shop follow us on instagram @d_rock_02 or the shop at @iconwrapz.

Before









During









































After

































Enjoy


----------



## life-is-a-journey (Nov 28, 2012)

* NIce!*

Sweet ride!  How much does that cost?


----------



## Flashfox (Jan 26, 2013)

Goes to show that beauty is a very subjective matter ;-)

I wonder hot hot it gets inside if that car was over here in Florida? Oh wait, per your tags you ARE in Florida ;-)


----------

